# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  privet

## shady87

lets talk!!!!!   ::

----------


## Ramil

Ok. I say Apple.

----------


## basurero

Я никак никому ничего не скажу.

----------


## Ramil

> Я никак никому ничего не скажу.

 Пачиму?  ::

----------


## JJ

Превед кагдила shady87!  ::

----------


## Ramil

Жжошь?

----------


## Rtyom

I say hi, you say hello!
I say yes, you say no!
I say whistle you just blow!
So roll baby roll!

----------


## basurero

Может быть....

----------


## Оля

> Я никогда никому ничего не скажу.

 Так фраза звучит органично. Слово "никак" здесь не катит  ::

----------


## shady87

hi people!! i learn russian at university.who can help me?  ::

----------

